# available for offshore 7-13.....have gear and gas money



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Looking to get offshore friday.

Have plenty of gear and gas money

Former offshore boat owner with sufficient experience

Pm me if you got an open spot

Thanks
Steve

[email protected]


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Ok, schedule change.....


Can go friday or saturday


----------

